
Ask HN: Know anyone who makes money selling anti smartphone addiction software? - throwaway13000
I am bothered by our current smartphone addiction. Plus I noted that a even though I spend a good chunk of my time on phone, it gives no feedback on whether I should be focusing on &#x27;X&#x27; instead of browsing instagram or more reddit.<p>I believe smartphones (and desktop browsers) should be able to give feedback on our moods based on sites&#x2F;apps we browse.<p>Do you know anyone who makes money(lifestyle businesses ok) from selling such anti addiction&#x2F;quality of life improving products? I looked at a few &quot;minimal&quot; phone launchers with 100k+ downloads, but I do not know how much we make.
======
sejtnjir
Looking broader, there are markets for products to moderate use of other
products.

Nicotine patches - cigarettes Fake meat - meat Gastric bypass - food

